# Marathon Watch Selling Prices



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Seems on the gov GSA site the selling rices of Marathon's are as below, a few I will post anyway

GSAR - $300-$330

Navigator - $53 (on sale)

Chrono - $1250

Interesting, makes me feel ripped off it does but we know there is markup. Need a contact, gov worker lol.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very interesting indeed.

Wholesale prices are always lower, but it's always nice to know.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

those are reasonable prices

#love a marathon oneday


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Those prices are the price the US Government sells those watches to itself. Unless you have a copy of the purchase contract, and can compare them, they are meaningless. They may not have any bearing on the price the Government paid the contractor. In the military supply catalog, the price of a C-SAR is a bargain basement $400.00.

Also, it is not unknown for a contractor to sell very close to, or below, manufacture cost to get a contract with a Federal Agency in order to boost sales else where.

After all, a TSAR would be just another diver's watch if it where not "Official Issue."


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Time to call my friend's brother who's in the US Navy...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lysanderxiii said:


> Those prices are the price the US Government sells those watches to itself. Unless you have a copy of the purchase contract, and can compare them, they are meaningless. They may not have any bearing on the price the Government paid the contractor. In the military supply catalog, the price of a C-SAR is a bargain basement $400.00.
> 
> Also, it is not unknown for a contractor to sell very close to, or below, manufacture cost to get a contract with a Federal Agency in order to boost sales else where.
> 
> After all, a TSAR would be just another diver's watch if it where not "Official Issue."


I got the info from here

/https://www.gsaadvantage.gov

But seems they only sell to their specific gov depts internally with PO's and so on. Shipping would be done I understand to central drop points etc. And no they won't sell to me lol, I asked. Crap you can even buy military toilet paper. Downloaded a few PDF's, interesting


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

James said:


> I got the info from here
> 
> /https://www.gsaadvantage.gov
> 
> But seems they only sell to their specific gov depts internally with PO's and so on. Shipping would be done I understand to central drop points etc. And no they won't sell to me lol, I asked. Crap you can even buy military toilet paper. Downloaded a few PDF's, interesting


GSA is the Government Supply Agency, They are basically a gigantic store for the rest of the US Government, you can get literally anything you need from them. Most of the time, their price is the unit cost (as specified in the purchase contract) plus a overhead fee.

It should be noted that the Defense Department has its own supply "store," the Defense Logistic Agency (DLA), and each service has its own internal supply agency (NAVSUP, Air Force Materiel Command, Army Materiel Command), an each of these sometimes prices things differently.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Some parts cannot be ordered by some services, even. When I was in the Coast Guard, my avionics supply guy got a hold of some radium equipped combat watches (yep, with a radioactive marking on the box and everything). We couldn't get more because our "Z-" service indicator on our unit number identified us as USCG, and looking through the GSA CD-ROM catalog, it was clear that part was supposed to be denied to our service.

Oh, the CD-ROM library also had NSNs for tanks and jets. You don't wanna know how many zeroes were on the prices.


----------

